# A Restore Test



## jaymax (Aug 24, 2009)

Testing restore in a dummy directory
Give the following:

```
warning:  cannot create symbolic link .var->/usr/var: File exists
expected next file 16450 got 803
```

I can solve the link problem but what is the significance of the "expected" problem


----------



## hydra (Aug 25, 2009)

Can you please provide information of how do you actually produced that output ? I mean the command, program used and so on...


----------



## jaymax (Sep 3, 2009)

My apologies in not replying earlier

the line command was

restore -rf path/to/dumpfile  

while in the mount point /mountedpartition/target directory of the system to be restored


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 4, 2009)

di you newfs it, before trying to restore....?


----------



## jaymax (Sep 4, 2009)

That may have been it, can't recall now!
Thanks1


----------

